# What on earth is going on!



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, my white gup just died, my black molly died sometime lastnight and now another gup is acting like it's so tired and struggling to swim.

All my other fish are fine! But to be honest I am getting paranoid! My black dalmation molly is near the heater and I am worried about it.

Hubby and I did do a 25% water exchange this morning.

Any ideas?! Please, I'm already heartbroken that my white gup has died :rip:


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Is you tank new? If it has been set up for less than a month you are probably just beginning to cycle it or going through a mini cycle...


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

No not new at all.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you put conditioner in the new water you added? I've forgotten to before and had similar results.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Flat line, I did add conditioner.

Anything else?

Do you think when I got the fry, I stressed them out too much by movement?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any new fish recently? They could have brought you a disease. Also, check the filter and heater make sure its not stopped or clogged. Do a water change after finding any dead fish. Even if the water quality didn't kill it, a rotting fish kills your water quality.

What did you feed it? Livebearers can die from childbirth, from disease, from digestive problems, from genetic defects, from poisoning, from trauma. Look for symptoms on the survivors. Hmm, anything else I missed?


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes I added two female sunburst wag platies and a guppie.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm gonna watch closely....


----------

